

Writing a DOS Game in 16-bit Assembly Language - wk_end
https://github.com/adamsmasher/sokobanDOS/tree/master/lesson1

======
pan69
Looks like an interesting project, however, I think the author should focus on
all the non-technical elements of the game first before diving into the code.
I.e. get a plan in place and get all the required assets ready (graphics,
sound, text, etc.).

The author seems to be very comfortable with the technical aspects and what I
fear for this project is that once it gets into the stage where the actual
game needs to be made, it might fall down.

In other words, I think it would be better to do all the (to you) boring parts
first, then focus on the things that interest you. It will increase your
success rate.

Having said that, I do not know the author and I'm looking forward to see more
of this project. It brings back nostalgia for me beyond words.

Edit: Maybe I spoke to soon. I was looking at the Lesson 1 part of this.
Outside the Lesson 1 directory there seems to be some assets.

~~~
wk_end
Thanks for the comment - that's excellent advice for anyone making a game.

I've intentionally kept the scope of this project very, very limited to make
sure it's easily completable; the art is just simple blocks and the level
design is taken directly from the Wikipedia article on the game I'm cloning.
For me, this primarily an exercise in working on my technical writing and
getting practice writing assembly language.

Glad you're enjoying the nostalgia of this as much as I am.

